# Washing Your Outback.



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

What/ how does everyone wash the outside of there trailer? I was wondering if you could use a pressure washer or if that's a no. no.??? and what chemical everyone used? Thanks for the help

Russ


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Pressure washer ONLY if you can trun down the pressure allot --

With that said -- i am pretty lazy -- there is a truck/car wash down from my house thats $4 for 45 minutes and the OUTBACK fits in there so i do that ... i just make sure that i don't rip the sides with the pressure washer


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I would not use a preasure washer on mine. I would be concernced about it messing up the sides of the camper. Also it could cause leaks as well.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd worry about a pressure washer getting water somewhere you don't want it. I use a commerical RV wash/wax solution. I did buy a expandable pole with a wash mitt on it and use that, but still have to get out the ladder and a sponge to get the bugs off sometimes.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Pole brush and RV Gel coat Wash and Wax product. Pressure washer is to invasive and blows out the caulking to easily.

Map Guy


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

A pressure washer makes for a great decal remover.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I too, would avoid a pressure washer.
I have used various RV products from Camping World, and they work OK (just OK). Bottom line, keeping your Outback looking like new is just a lot of work. Just keep in mind how great it's going to look rolling into the campground!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I use a brush on a pole and some good car soap. For drying up high, I wrap a towel around my pole-brush.

Walter


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

GoVols said:


> A pressure washer makes for a great decal remover.


I can vouch for that


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I use a mop and bucket of rv wash soap on the roof and an extendable brush on the sides.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

I wash mine with a brush and car soap. I also use the pressure washer. I have not had a problem with the decals peeling off and it works great at keeping the top and rain gutters clean. I also try to keep mine covered when not in use.


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Is there any special sealant, wax that should be used to help protect the finsh or decals.
Thanks


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

map guy said:


> Pole brush and RV Gel coat Wash and Wax product. Pressure washer is to invasive and blows out the caulking to easily.
> 
> Map Guy


Ditto here as well


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Only time I use a pressure washer is to get mud off. On the sides a brush and a good RV wash/wax is best for me. I've never found a pressure washer does much but blow the big chunks off, after cleaning its still dirty until I gets a brush over it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Same here, RV brush + elbow grease.

Also, if you want to make drying faster and do a better job try one of these:

California Water Blade










They also make an Extension Handle that works great for RV's.

Mine is 5 years old and still working great









Note: Sorry, cute girl not included.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Same here, RV brush + elbow grease.
> 
> Also, if you want to make drying faster and do a better job try one of these:
> 
> ...


For a second I though you said water babe!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> For a second I though you said water babe!


I'll take one of those. Or maybe two!









Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Same here, RV brush + elbow grease.
> 
> Also, if you want to make drying faster and do a better job try one of these:
> 
> ...


I was gonna say.... I would like one of those to dry my camper off.....but then I saw she was holding a squeegee. too bad...I figgured if I got one and kept her in the garage, maybe my DW would get used to her like she did the lawn mower







oh well, squeegee it is then


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

No pressure washer for me....

Hose and a long handle brush. I use Turtle Wash/Wax that they sell at Sams Club. For wax I use the wipe on wipe off type....quick, easy, and makes the camper look good. The "water blades" work pretty good, they work better when you have a good coat of wax on the sides.

I would like to order two of the Water Blades Babes...one for the Outback and one for the truck!!!

Gary


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

I use a pole brush at home. Whenever we camp in Puerto Penasco, Mexico, we hire "professionals" who will wash and wax your tt in your camping space for $1/foot in length. They charge $5 extra to do the roof. For those prices, I wouldn't wash and wax it myself. They do the same for your tv, so I take down the wax I want them to use and get them both done.

John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> I use a brush on a pole and some good car soap. For drying up high, I wrap a towel around my pole-brush.
> 
> Walter


Ditto. In fact, several years ago, I walked outside to go to work and there was this pole brush laying in my yard. I didn't want it so I leaned it up against the tree, hoping that who ever some kid stoled it from would come and get it. After a month I just throw it into the tin shed and forgot about it. Several years later (last year our time) I wanted to wash the dirt off of the RV and pulled this brush out and lo and behold it extends to about 6' long and hooks up to the hose. Does a wonderful job when using some wash and shine car wash in a bucket. Takes about an hour to do and kills me but sure looks good when I'm done.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

hyewalt34 said:


> I use a brush on a pole and some good car soap. For drying up high, I wrap a towel around my pole-brush.
> 
> Walter


Same here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Pressure washer ONLY if you can trun down the pressure allot --
> 
> With that said -- i am pretty lazy -- there is a truck/car wash down from my house thats $4 for 45 minutes and the OUTBACK fits in there so i do that ... i just make sure that i don't rip the sides with the pressure washer


$4 for 45mins! that is a crazy anount of time. I do the same for my Suburban, and I pay $5 for 12mins.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I use a pressure washer for rinsing on low pressure and a very wide spray.

Brush with a bucket of automotive wash.

This combination gets the job done and the Outback comes out shining









Wayne


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I use a pole with a brush that will wash and rinse, I don't enjoy washing and waxing it but it is worth it. When I had my tent trailer I kept it clean and detailed it when I put it up For Sale. Well the first person who came to look at it bought it and paid the asking price, the second family who looked at it wanted it real bad and said if the first family changed their mind please call them. The one thing I heard from both family's was how clean it is and how dirty and run down the other trailers they looked at were. My trailer was one of the older ones in the paper that week but by far the cleanest one. So when you sell it the biggest impression to most people is how clean it is.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Same here, RV brush + elbow grease.
> 
> Also, if you want to make drying faster and do a better job try one of these:
> 
> ...


Do these work if they're being used outside of California?









Good ol' extendable brush and car soap in a bucket. I get up on the boat that's next to the TT and hose off the roof and gutters from there...works pretty good. DH washes and dries the high spots and DS and I do the low ones.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


>


Funny how they always make the man look like an idiot trying to wash his cars the old fashion way....and of course the attractive women is doing this with no effort AND a smile on her face.


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

Lawn chair, six pack, and 2 kids willing to work hard for $5.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TNOutbacker said:


> Lawn chair, six pack, and 2 kids willing to work hard for $5.


Child Labor Laws? Forget about em!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lawn chair, six pack, and 2 kids willing to work hard for $5.


Child Labor Laws? Forget about em!
[/quote]

Does Kentucky have child labor laws???

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I use DH.









Works wonderful.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

mobile_cottager said:


> Is there any special sealant, wax that should be used to help protect the finsh or decals.
> Thanks


I use a good quality car wash soap that does not strip the wax and then I put a coat of Nufinish Polish. This stuff is outstanding and does a great job protecting the unit and keeping it looking new. It's a liquid so it goes on and off very easily and gives great results.

Ray


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> I use DH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dooh....


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

need directions to car wash for $4---thats insane---I don't blame ya for taking it down there to wash!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Lawn chair, six pack, and 2 kids willing to work hard for $5.


Child Labor Laws? Forget about em!
[/quote]

Does Kentucky have child labor laws???

Gary
[/quote]
Dang! I don't pay my kids... should I?








I just think of it as payment for taking them camping with us.









MaeJae


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Wash? Does sitting out in the rain count?

Jessica


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Chestnut said:


> Wash? Does sitting out in the rain count?
> 
> Jessica


I'm thinking... not!









MaeJae


----------

